# The Dangers and Challenges of Young Seminarians



## SolaGratia (Jul 16, 2009)

Sermon, "The Dangers and Challenges of Young Seminarians" preached by Pastor Alex Montoya, located in the right side of the web page, under Media Resources in this website: TMS - Alex Montoya - Introduction


----------

